# This forum is lame.



## det5lonewolf (Sep 4, 2007)

Seriously, what is SAS good for? OK, it helped me realize that even though I need a lobotomy, I am not the only one. Other than that, what does SAS do for us? I logged in tonight for the first time in years. I have the same problems. I am still depressed. I still have no friends. I just wanted to see if there were any chicks that I could meet. And the best this forum has to offer is craigslist? Seriously. Ican't expect any help from you guys. And you can not expect any help from me. We have SA. We care only about ourselves. And we feel sorry only for ourselves. We are trapped in our skulls. And we have no one to blame but ourselves. If there is a god, may he grant me the power to set my pride aside and seek help. Good luck to you my fellow suffering friends.

Mike


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Well, I can get how you feel.

But I can get it because I notice how much depends on how you happen to feel as to how you'll see (and how you'll use) a site like this.

Much like you say: "We only care about ourselves. And we feel sorry for ourselves" ...this isn't actually the truth. It depends on how the person feels as well as their individual personality, though most people do care to a basic degree about others.
...it's actually more likely that people become selfish when they are depressed.

It's easier to care about others and be unselfish when you are not depressed. 
I don't hold it against people so much for feeling like that.

I also don't think anyone is much to blame at all. Anxiety is a chemical imbalance. 
I know this first hand because I tried medication and it's changed my life a lot.

It's a good idea, likewise, that you do seek help for it. Don't waste time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Part of the goal is to learn to relate to people here. I know this has been a goal with me. I find out that people are cool here, then maybe they are cool in real life. I just have to put myself out there .


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

det5lonewolf said:


> I just wanted to see if there were any chicks that I could meet. And the best this forum has to offer is craigslist?


Well there is your problem. You can meet girls on here, it's just that they may not live in your state or country.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I think SAS is a great place for people who don't have many friends in real life or want to talk to people who can relate to them. Ultimately, You need to help yourself. The best forums for constructive advice on solving your problems are probably goal setting, positive thinking, and maybe relationships. Triumphs Over Social Anxiety is also good for inspiration. Goal setting is great, because people will often give you advice on your goal or encourage you to accomplish it. For me it has given me motivation, because I don't want to fail my goals after telling them to other people. Sure you could lie, but it feels much better when you can say you accomplished a goal for real.

I wish you luck


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I love this forum


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I guess you must take the extra step to reach out in a creative yet simple way (I'd do it, but I'm too lazy sometimes). It's a constant fight to go beyond our comfort zones and to say "Hi" (or "howdy")


----------



## Nottalkin (Nov 12, 2008)

det5lonewolf said:


> Seriously, what is SAS good for? OK, it helped me realize that even though I need a lobotomy, I am not the only one. Other than that, what does SAS do for us? I logged in tonight for the first time in years. I have the same problems. I am still depressed. I still have no friends. I just wanted to see if there were any chicks that I could meet. And the best this forum has to offer is craigslist? Seriously. Ican't expect any help from you guys. And you can not expect any help from me. We have SA. We care only about ourselves. And we feel sorry only for ourselves. We are trapped in our skulls. And we have no one to blame but ourselves. If there is a god, may he grant me the power to set my pride aside and seek help. Good luck to you my fellow suffering friends.
> 
> Mike


Awwww I am sorry yer sad.

But I also think you are expecting to much from this forum.

It ain't whacha think but that doesn't mean it's ok.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I think SAS can be pretty useful. It's all in what you do with it.

And while I agree that we do a lot of ranting and complaining on here, we don't need to be selfish. It's quite easy to reach out and help/support somebody in some small way, which feels good. 

Additionally, depending on where you live, SAS can help you meet with people. Occasionally you can even get a date (if you're lucky).


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

I wish I would've found this forum a long time ago. When you have depression or anxiety and feel alone, forums like this really help you realize how many other people are going through the same things that you are. This is a very important forum :yes


----------



## Phobos (Jun 14, 2006)

Occasionally, this forum has been a source of inspiration. In rare cases, I've been able to offer useful advice and got a "thank you" in return, which always improves my mood considerably.
In some cases, I've been able to make a few new friends, all of which have proven to be far better people than most of my "friends" from back in the day.


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

I found this forum to be a source of inspiration and it has helped me to understand SA a bit, I think you expected that by posting on or even just viewing this forum you could somehow magically cure your SA. If that's the case, I'm sorry but it doesn't work like that, getting over SA is hard work and involves finding what works for you


----------



## sprøde (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm tempted to agree, but for different reasons.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I find this forum neutral although their are a few enthusiatic people on this board.,


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I like this forum.


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

We are all like ships passing in the night, lol. It is our curse, to have so much in common but to never truly connect. But seriously...this forum is very useful...to an extent. I had no idea there were other people who had similar issues as me. It's a lot more common than I thought, and I think it's great that we can come here and share our experiences and not be judged. We can compare notes so to speak. I'm sure some people even make friends on here.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2009)

yea..hm there should be a divide because on this site severe and mild SAD are grouped together..and after reading some of the posts, I don't even think I have social anxiety...I will probably leave too soon..


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Your mom is lame.


----------



## RainbowElf (Nov 23, 2008)

Well it is only a forum. It is not a cure for all of your problems.

The idea is not to use it as a dating site or expect your problems to go poof overnight. The site is just about seeking out others who can understand what it is like to suffer with SA.

I am not trapped in my skull. I care more about other people then I will ever do about myself. Do not lump us all together because that is the way you are.

Get off your soapbox and leave if it is that awful.

:hide


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

det5lonewolf said:


> Seriously, what is SAS good for? OK, it helped me realize that even though I need a lobotomy, I am not the only one. Other than that, what does SAS do for us? I logged in tonight for the first time in years. I have the same problems. I am still depressed. I still have no friends. *I just wanted to see if there were any chicks that I could meet.* And the best this forum has to offer is craigslist? Seriously. Ican't expect any help from you guys. And you can not expect any help from me. We have SA. We care only about ourselves. And we feel sorry only for ourselves. We are trapped in our skulls. And we have no one to blame but ourselves. If there is a god, may he grant me the power to set my pride aside and seek help. Good luck to you my fellow suffering friends.
> 
> Mike


The site was never intended as a dating service. It is a support group. A place where we can discuss our issues with people who can understand them.
:hug


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

I disagree with you but i also agree in a way. When I'm feeling happy or something, i feel like going on this forum. but as soon as i get on, i start feeling sad and dwell on my problems again after reading people's posts and the SAS aura. 

but anyway. if you dont like it, then leave


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I realy don't know why people expect this to be like a SA cure or something. Lol it's not. Jeez.


----------



## Asthmatic. (Jan 7, 2009)

If you have a problem then you see a pyschologist, not a forum.


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

It sounds like you do need to break down and seek out professional help. From what you describe it sounds like you need to give medication a try. Once you're on medication you can start doing more of the things you're afraid of. 

This forum is good in that we can share our experiences in overcoming this condition. You should read the posts on overcoming SA.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

dax said:


> Your mom is lame.


:agree


----------



## shadowsandlight (Jan 24, 2009)

This is an old post but I am a new member and had to make a couple comments.

First is that it doesn't make sense to declare the forum pointless by saying that you decided to log in after not using it for a couple years, and therefore, it must not help at all because you still have the same problems. If you weren't using it, how can you say it's not helpful? You might not be at the point where you can appreciate the value of a support group, but it doesn't mean it is useless.

Secondly, I can't speak for everyone, but I care a LOT for others: family, friends, strangers. I sometimes go into deep depressions or get myself into trouble from caring too much for others and not enough for myself. I am constantly trying to help others, raise money for charities, live a conscientious life. I even pushed myself to get out and volunteer at an animal shelter, because it is important to me to help. I have also seen a lot of people on this forum, assumingly also with SA, being very kind and supportive to other people. If you care only about yourself, it is not because of the social anxiety.

Finally, any kind of passive approach to recovery is doomed to fail. If you were only here to meet girls, you were probably not focusing on getting better. Having a girlfriend is not going to fix you or your SA - in fact, I would say it's a terrible idea to even try to get girls until you do work on your issues. 

You can't expect progress if you're not doing any real work. It does appear you have some very negative thinking patterns and sense of helplessness that will hinder any kind of progress. Starting with therapy and/or medication is probably necessary before support groups of any kind will be of benefit.


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

What he said ^


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

This forum is useful only up to a point. It's up to you to get out there in the real world and start interacting with people. Don't make the mistake of using the forum as a way of going down behind your problems.


----------



## WAYNEE (Feb 5, 2009)

without finding forums like this i feel a lot of people including myself wouldnt be around.sad but true.i feel some comfort knowing im not alone ,although in reality i am.if that makes sense.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I like this forum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This forum is lame, compared to the other forums that came before. But the people here are nice enough and that's all that matters.


----------



## wanglor (Aug 6, 2010)

No offense, but this forum IS kind of lame.

I'll be honest, I've registered a few times here before. I've changed accounts every time I said something that might come off stupid. But even more than that, I find that whenever I posted a thread, no one would respond to it but there'd be like 30+ views. I thought this was supposed to be a SUPPORT site... yet, no one bothered to ever reply to my posts except like 1 or 2 people. So now I'm back, not looking for support anymore, but to rant and be a negative nancy.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Lame! Lame! Lame! Lame! Lame!


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

Eh, it's not so much a miracle cure as it is a place to connect with people who know what you're going through.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

wanglor said:


> No offense, but this forum IS kind of lame.
> 
> I'll be honest, I've registered a few times here before. I've changed accounts every time I said something that might come off stupid. But even more than that, I find that whenever I posted a thread, no one would respond to it but there'd be like 30+ views. I thought this was supposed to be a SUPPORT site... yet, no one bothered to ever reply to my posts except like 1 or 2 people. So now I'm back, not looking for support anymore, but to rant and be a negative nancy.


Sometimes it's hard to come up with something to say in response to a person's thread. It doesn't mean no one cares or simply reads it without a thought. I know there have been times where I'd have liked to have given a comforting word or piece of advice to somebody, but I just haven't been able to find the right words - a lot of that being down to my SA often exhibiting itself online even.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh well, I love it anyway.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

wanglor said:


> No offense, but this forum IS kind of lame.
> 
> I'll be honest, I've registered a few times here before. I've changed accounts every time I said something that might come off stupid. But even more than that, I find that whenever I posted a thread, no one would respond to it but there'd be like 30+ views. I thought this was supposed to be a SUPPORT site... yet, no one bothered to ever reply to my posts except like 1 or 2 people. So now I'm back, not looking for support anymore, but to rant and be a *negative nancy.*


I think we've filled our quota for those, lol but anyway, welcome back, welcome back, welcome back. Did I know you in a former life?


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

> Seriously, what is SAS good for? OK, it helped me realize that even though I need a lobotomy, I am not the only one. Other than that, what does SAS do for us? I logged in tonight for the first time in years. I have the same problems. I am still depressed. I still have no friends. I just wanted to see if there were any chicks that I could meet. And the best this forum has to offer is craigslist? Seriously. Ican't expect any help from you guys. And you can not expect any help from me. We have SA. We care only about ourselves. And we feel sorry only for ourselves. We are trapped in our skulls. And we have no one to blame but ourselves. If there is a god, may he grant me the power to set my pride aside and seek help. Good luck to you my fellow suffering friends.
> 
> Mike


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^ well played sir, well played.

I really like this place, in moderation it's really helped me come out of myself, even if it is on the internet it still helps.

Plus there are some excellent people here. You know who you are


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

This place is awesome! I <3 SAS :yes


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mike get your *** back here to respond to these messages damnit!!!! ARGH!!!!!:mum


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Forum alone won't do much, sure you have other people not to feel alone and stuff, but its not a replacement for a professional etc.

It's just a nice thing to have to be able to read what others are experiencing with their SA issues.

Although the forum does tend to bring back certain topics over and over. Then again I may be a part of that problem :b


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

det5lonewolf said:


> We care only about ourselves. And we feel sorry only for ourselves. We are trapped in our skulls. And we have no one to blame but ourselves.


Well whilst the shade of the nice lad I once was has become corrupted and bitter I do still care about some other people.

I don't think it's our fault's. Some of it may be from not always making an effort or misreading things. Other people's meaness or how their parents screwed them generally makes people extreme introverts from my experience.

*Edit* actually I don't care about anyone I know and generally hate people but I _could_ still if I met some good people and I did love my grandfather who passed away last year.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

dax said:


> Your mom is lame.


:spit


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

This forum thread is almost 2 years old. The forum isn't lame anymore. 

Wanglor, I'm sorry you didn't get the support you needed. There's many views and less replies because many people feel uncomfortable posting; they have social anxiety even on a forum. And some of those views might be from people who are too afraid to register (not sure if they are counted as views).


----------



## wanglor (Aug 6, 2010)

D11 said:


> I think we've filled our quota for those, lol but anyway, welcome back, welcome back, welcome back. Did I know you in a former life?


Hehe, thanks. And actually no, I don't recall. It's a pleasure to meet you though


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's a shame you feel that way  I'll tell you what this forum is good for though, from my point of view at least. Over the last year after moving away from home to uni and changing my environment I've overcome a lot of problems, I still have sa around certain people and still have real problems talking to people one on one (although oddly I can speak up in class and it doesn't bother me :S) 

but some days it's better than others, and some days my sa is quite bad. On those days it's nice to know that there are others out there struggling with things just the same I am. And this forum is proof of that. It's nice to know you're not alone sometimes.


----------



## Scottman200 (Feb 29, 2008)

I disagree with the title of this thread.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Mike get your *** back here to respond to these messages damnit!!!! ARGH!!!!!:mum


I needed that :lol

This place is whatever you want it to be. It is all in how you approach the place.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

This thread is now about trains. Look a Train.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

This place is lame, let's burn this mofo down!!!!!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

You were supposed to bring ze matches Bertrand.


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

euphoria said:


>


This.


----------

